# Cartridge Pen Preferrences



## titan2 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Cartridge Pen Preferences*

Was wondering what are the favorite cartridge to use in making a pen. What's your favorite?

1. 30.06
2. 308

Which are the best selling between the two cartridges?

1. 30.06
2. 308

What are your preferrences for purchases?

1. Cartridges with tubes only.
2. A kit with the bottom already assembled leaving you with only the top to finish?

Thanks for you input.......

Barney

P.S.  Can you create polls with several questions or does each one require a seperate poll?   TIA


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 17, 2009)

If I used kit nibs, my answer might be different, but since I have specialized in drilling out  bullets for nibs, I prefer the 30-06 Spg over the 308 Win.  I simply prefer the 30-06 pen proportions for a slimline/euro style pen.

However, there are a lot of other interesting calibers out there as well.  25-06 Rem (as Rick Herrell points out elsewhere) simplifies some of the handling during case prep and assembly.  Favorites vary by kit as well.  I like using 338 WinMag with the Cigar kit.  50BMG makes quite a conversation piece.  There are a lot of calibers out there, each with its own adherents.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## David M (Mar 17, 2009)

My favorite cartridge for making pens are 30.06 , which is also best selling.
I personly prefer , for my use , a shorter lighter 30-30 or 308 pen . 
I use mostly use copper slimline kits - not drilling bullets for nib . Then gold with a gun style clip . Knock out primmers and drill top , use 1/4 - .250 heat shrink for filler on nib end .
David


----------



## Crashmph (Mar 17, 2009)

I am actually kind of partial to a .44 mag pen my self. even though it takes 3 of them to work for what I like.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 29, 2009)

I use 30-06.. 'cause that's what I have.. 
Gander Mountain was out of 308 casings when I bought mine.


----------

